# Force Software Update



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,

I have an old original TiVo 601E which has been sitting around for a couple of months and which I have now upgraded to 120gb & Turbonet.

I'ts actually one of the very early demo boxes with a lifetime sub but shows "AC in good standing". 

Everything is working OK except it is saying it needs a restart for a software update and will perform this @ 2:00am.

Is there any way to force this update now, I don't want to wait until it does it itself.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Re-boot it yourself


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Erm, turn the power off and back on, or select system restart from the setup menu!

Note the software update will tie up your TiVo for a good hour or so.


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

A little credit please ! 

Been there, done that (several times) but it returns with the same messge.

The machine is currently only setup for terrestrial channels so updating only takes a short time.

Current Call Status says "Pending Restart"

The full message reads:

"You cannot begin a call or change dialling options because the last update is still in progress. If the Recorder seems stuck during a call, see "Phone Troubleshooting" However, note that "Housekeeping" can take hours if recent calls have not been completed. Also, "Pending Restart" means that call is complete but the Recorder is waiting to restart at 2:00 am to update to a new software version."

It's almost as if there is something special about a 2:00am restart.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

KiNeL said:


> A little credit please !


Certainly. Please fill out this form... oh, I see what you mean  Well, you didn't mention that in your original post.

I'd just wait then. Not sure what's happening


----------



## David Cameron (Nov 15, 2001)

Doesn't sound good to me.

The software upgrade forces a 2am reboot and to my knowledge a user reboot should achieve exactly the same.

Could it be something to do with swap space (I am no expert - others may comment) given the upgrade from orig 40GB to 120GB and it is unable to complete the switch over to the different software partition?

Feels like something isn't quite as intended if the user reboot isn't completing the upgrade.


----------



## johnnye (Oct 18, 2005)

Are you sure it's not trying to upgrade a 2.5.5a system with 2.5.5? Tivo HQ will know what version is tied to the serial number and if it doesn't match it will continue to try and upgrade. 

If it is, the machine will reboot every night but fail to do the upgrade - there is a message in the kernel log to the effect that the current system is newer than the "upgrade" - can't just remember the exact wording.


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

It is 2.5.5a actually (although I didn't conciously upgrade it) so you may be on to something.

With only 120gb I don't think I need this so how can I revert to 2.5.5 ?


----------



## David Cameron (Nov 15, 2001)

Disk size doesn't matter below 137GB and TiVo software version doesn't have any relevance to that.

The issue here (well spotted) is that 2.5.5a disables teletext (necessary for some TV sets that can't cope with large data rates). It is only requested at a TiVo account level and you (or earlier owner of the TiVo) needs to request it.

Have you acquired a 2.5.5a image (no teletext) for your upgrade when you are already registered with TiVo as requiring 2.5.5 (with teletext)? 

You may want to contact CS and ask them what software version the servers hold for you.

If you didn't need 2.5.5a and TiVo think you have 2.5.5, then you may need to reimage with 2.5.5 (see thread in this forum for requesting images from Wonderlander).


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Let me elaborate a little.

My upgrade HD came from another fully working LT subbed TiVo and was literally dropped in along with a turbonet card so how I managed to get 2.5.5a I don't know.

The donor TiVo didn't have it, I most assuredly didn't request it, nor do I need it as I never ever use Teletext.

The history of this particular TiVo obviously precludes me from calling TiVo........


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

If it has 2.5.5a perhaps the Tivo servers think it should have 2.5.5

Thus every night it downloads it, tries to install and sees it an older version and fails.

Automan.


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Well it didn't do anything at 2:00am, no restart, nothing. It's still sitting exactly as I left it yesterday.

The problem would seem to be the 2.5.5a then and the question is how do I get rid of it ?

Will it need a reimage?

I have an old original 40gb HD.


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

A further twist..............................

I've been experimenting with 2 original 40gb drives I have laying around, one of which is 2.5.5 and the other 2.5.5a, and both go through a daily call no problem so whatever is causing my problem with my 120 HD is definately NOT to do with different SW versions.

At least I know now that I can reimage it from either of the 40gb's but I'm still curious to know what the actual problem is. 

Any bright ideas anyone?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The fact that both your dirves work once isn't really proof of anything as the "upgrade" won't necessarily kick in on the first daily call. 

Have you asked TiVo CS what software version your machine is? I assume you are registered as the owner?


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

If you read my original post you'll see why calling TiVo is not an option in this case!

I do seem to have made a little progress though.

I put the 120 drive in one of my other TiVo's and it updated perfecly OK.

Now I've put it back it will go through a daily call, still resulting in the "Pending Restart" message, but at least now a manual restart does clear it, until the next daily call that is!

I'll do another daily call then leave it overnight and see if it does the 2:00 am restart this time.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

It sounds to me as if you have put 2.5.5a on a 2.5.5 box.

The version displayed in the System Info screen is always the version from the drive, not the box. If they differ then a download will be initiated to try to bring the drive into line with the box. If the adjustment is an upgrade - eg. 2.5.5 -> 2.5.5a - then it will work. If it's a "downgrade" - eg. 2.5.5a to 2.5.5 - then it will fail, abort the daily call and give you "pending restart" every time.

You would be calling TiVo to ask the software version, not to enquire about the subscription status, but I do understand your reticence

If you check the logs after the failed daily call you should see what's going on. Check tclient and kernel for any messages about software version. If you have TiVoWeb, also check the active software version in the MFS - eg. http://tivo/mfs/SwSystem


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

You're probably right.

This is the content of my swsystem

2.5.5-01-1-023 tyDb 919987 07/28/06 11:14 628 
2.5.5a-01-1-023 tyDb 560639 05/10/03 11:04 656 
ACTIVE tyDb 560639 05/10/03 11:04 656

From which it looks as if the machine was 2.5.5a on 3rd Oct 05 (don't ya just HATE the ruddy yanks sometimes) which was before I got it.

Am I right in guessing that my only way out is to reimage the 120 drive with 2.5.5a?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

According to that the active version is 2.5.5a, but you are getting an attempted download plus a failed daily call and "pending restart" every night, so I would think your box is registered as having 2.5.5 - hence the extra 2.5.5 that appeared on the 28/07. 

You should therefore re-image the 120gb drive with 2.5.5 IMHO - but I guess you're going to say that has 2.5.5 already and is failing? 

What drive was in the box when you checked the MFS?


----------



## David Cameron (Nov 15, 2001)

Looks to me like servers downloaded 2.5.5 on 28th July and it tried to activate 2.5.5, but disk previously had 2.5.5a (from 2003). So.....per earlier responses the software change failed as it was not actually an upgrade (lower software version).

I think the solution looks like reimaging on 2.5.5. I wouldn't want to call CS and lose a free lifetime on a demo box either, so don't blame you.

The (Customer Service) software version is tied to the TiVo motherboard rather than disk so perhaps it had a different behaviour in a different TiVo.

I would certainly try again with 2.5.5.


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

The drive in at the moment is the 120gb and once again it didn't restart itself at 2:00 am as it stated it would.

I guess I'll reimage with 2.5.5 and start over.

Thanks to all for the help and comments.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread, but it perfectly describes what is going on with my box - it wants to restart every day to install a software update, and after about two weeks it starts losing program guide info.

Looking at system info, I've got 2.5.5a-01-1-023 which came from a disk in another machine (long story). This means


> it's a "downgrade" - eg. 2.5.5a to 2.5.5 - then it will fail, abort the daily call and give you "pending restart" every time.


My question is: if I call TiVo CS, can they update their end to reflect the software version? Or is a reimage the only solution?

Colour me lazy.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

The latter, I would think


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that it was not possible to go back to 2.5.5 from 2.5.5a, I may be wrong.

If your TiVo was 2.5.5 before the HD swap then call TiVo and ask them to upgrade you to 2.5.5a. A perfectly legitimate request, assuming it is registered to you that is. If not they won't talk to you and reimaging will be your only option.

2.5.5a is only for a Teletext bug of some sort I believe and you'll probably find on this forum the types of TV's affected (Philips & JVC?) so if they ask why you want it just tell them you have one of these and need it for that.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

KiNeL - Thanks - I'll give CS a call and see what they say, and report back.

cwaring - You're like my wife and won't let me have a lazy life.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I explained the situation to CS and they were surprisingly helpful. A request to upgrade to 2.5.5a has been initiated at their end. The usual 'overnight to 48 hours' time limit was quoted.

More when I know.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Good luck - please let us know how you get on. 

Recovery from this situation normally requires a re-image as the attempted downgrade puts some crap in the MFS that hangs around and confuses things so I'll be interested to hear whether this method fixes it.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

KiNeL said:


> I seem to remember reading somewhere that it was not possible to go back to 2.5.5 from 2.5.5a, I may be wrong.
> 
> If your TiVo was 2.5.5 before the HD swap then call TiVo and ask them to upgrade you to 2.5.5a. A perfectly legitimate request, assuming it is registered to you that is. If not they won't talk to you and reimaging will be your only option.
> 
> 2.5.5a is only for a Teletext bug of some sort I believe and you'll probably find on this forum the types of TV's affected (Philips & JVC?) so if they ask why you want it just tell them you have one of these and need it for that.


I have been told that you can only upgrade software via downloads.

2.5.5a is an upgrade and so you can not go back.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

The excited bunny that I am, I forced an update at 9.45am. 

Call took longer than usual, but looking at system info at 10.10am showed that it was importing program data - not unexpected as it hadn't completed (in it's terms) a call for two weeks.

By 10.45am, it was complete and status was 'Succeeded'. I rebooted manually to check blindlemon's point - working on the principle that if 'stuff' was left around, it would want to upgrade or something. Reboot went fine (and quickly).

So, at this point I seem to be back on track again and 'normal' (whatever normal is).

Whahay to laziness! :up:


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh - just to clarify. 

I had a disk with 2.5.5a. TiVo mainframe thought I had 2.5.5 and constantly tried to downgrade me. My TiVo naturally refused.

What I've done is asked customer service to update their end to give me the 2.2.5a upgrade. This resulted in my TiVo and the TiVo mainframe agreeing that I have the same software and nothing but program guide changed hands.

So rather than 'downgrading' I've just made sure both ends agree they're on the same version number.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Great - that's useful to know.


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice to see a happy ending.


----------



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

Bump for this thread. Thanks to the OP ColinYounger for finding a way of sorting this out.

I've just had to do the same because of no programme data, a HDD with version 2.5.5a and the dreaded 'pending restart' every time the daily call succeeds.

The strange thing is it WAS actually gettining guide data for a couple of channels like UKHistory and TMF!! But not for most regular channels. It also said it had a fortnights worth of guide data in the information screens. Very strange.

Hopefully the upgrade to the new version will go ok (CS confirmed my Tivo was showing as 2.5.5) and I'll be able to get new data every night instead of new software. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Are some of you implying that if you have an early demo box with lifetime subs, they'll cancel it if you ring up?


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Are some of you implying that if you have an early demo box with lifetime subs, they'll cancel it if you ring up?


Almost certainly I'd say although haven't heard anything definitive.

If you do phone up to find out for God's sake DON'T give them the S/No.!

Even if they say they will legitimise it I'd want it in writing before I believed it.

There's no real disadvantage in a Demo box other than it's value will be less than a genuine LT box (but then you'll probably have paid less for it in the first place), and you won't get any support of course but who really needs it?

I suppose there's always the niggling worry that they might one day decide to do a global switch off of demo boxes, which I guess they could do because they will presumably have the records for them, but I think it's extremely unlikely after all this time.


----------



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

Just to confirm this worked like a charm this afternoon when I made a daily call. Downloaded all new programme data straight off the bat.


----------

